# Introducing my little herd.



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

Samson, 13 years old. Nigerian Dwarf mix? Left intact and alone until 2, bad decision... he is very bonded to me. I have stood by my cantankerous friend all these years... he was on my parents farm with a wether until Spring 2010 when I was finally able to bring him to where I have settled. The sweet wether, Billy, went to live on another farm with nice goats. 


















Chillin' with the chickens... he is finally starting to mellow out now that he is an old man. 









Flossie, aprox. 4 years, Pygmy. adopted on April 15 through a rescue site... another project. Very sweet, but shy with people, not sure what to do with other goats. To my surprise, in her short time here has become bonded with mean old Samson. He fell in love with her during her heat last month. 









And our new beautiful SWEET 1 year old registered pygmies, Stormy and Morning Star. 









Stormy and I, she was bottle fed and will crawl right up in your arms for some love.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe very nice pictures.

I just LOVE pygmies


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...they're adorable! I love Billy's horns too!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Aww...they're adorable! I love Billy's horns too!


Thanks, they get more impressive every year. His name is Samson. I know it was confusing the way I wrote it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gotcha sorry!....I like SAMSON'S horns.  Hehehe.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, that's it...now I want a pygmy! Samson is just gorgeous! Does he ever hurt you with his horns? They are beautiful!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very cute group! and I love your user name... it brings back memories of my dad telling us that story with a very heavy Norwegian accent....
It looks like you have a lovely place... (except for the snow) ha ha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Samson is a very handsome boy!! I LOVE horns on my goats too!

Flossie is a pretty girl...she looks like a couple of my past pygmy/nigi cross kids with her pattern.
Those baby pygmy girls are just adorable...I love chunky looking babies


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

Saanens N Alpines said:


> Ok, that's it...now I want a pygmy! Samson is just gorgeous! Does he ever hurt you with his horns? They are beautiful!


Pygmies are so sweet. I'm just in love with ours and we've only had them a week. The next on my wish list is a Saanen. 

He used to really hurt me a lot. Because I was dumb and young, he was left intact and alone and got very very bonded and protective of me. If another person or animal approached he would try to herd me away from them or go attack them. The inner thigh hook was the worst. It was ridiculous. He did calm down a bunch when we finally got him fixed. And now he's so old he is really calming down. I chain him when anyone else is going in the field, especially my kids. He will still get aggressive if they are close to me. And food brings out the worst in him. *sigh* All said... I love him. And he has adjusted amazingly well to his new herd of ladies. 
The horns are great for scratching his back. He can get any little scratch anywhere with them. And I think they are beautiful. Just wish he wasn't such a jerk.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> Very, very cute group! and I love your user name... it brings back memories of my dad telling us that story with a very heavy Norwegian accent....
> It looks like you have a lovely place... (except for the snow) ha ha


what a sweet memory. 

it is beautiful here, our cool perfect summers make up for all the annoying snow. i'm so glad winter is over.


----------

